# Are almonds ok ?



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Every now and then I give Chloe small little tiny pieces of almonds... salt free of cause. She always knows when I am eating them and she loves them. I haven't seen where there was any mention of them being bad for dogs, but I am curious.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

ASPCA's Poison Control Center is a great place to check to see if foods, plants, household items are toxic. Here's what they say about almonds:

*My Yorkie likes a nibble of almonds and Brazil nuts whenever I eat them. Is this okay for her? 

—Alison R.

The good news is that there is currently no data indicating that Brazil nuts (Bertholletia excelsa) or almonds (Prunus dulcis) are toxic to animals.

They can, however, cause stomach upset if eaten in large quantities. All nuts contain fats, which can lead to gastrointestinal upset, such as vomiting and diarrhea. Foods with high fat contents can also potentially produce an inflammatory condition of the pancreas known as pancreatitis. In addition, many commercially sold nuts are salted—and if a pet consumed a large volume of salt from the nuts, this could potentially pose a risk for the development of a sodium ion toxicosis.*






Joy


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for the information...


----------

